# Fenwick FS 908-2



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

New vintage fenwick fs 908-2 blank. Telescoping bass flipping stick. Heavy Action. Glass Rod.






Great condition (no scratches or imperfections). 7'6"

$60.00

Will ship on your dime.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Price Drop $50


----------

